# They look different!



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello again, all. I have a quick question. Why do these two brides look different? Same hatch date, purchased from tractor supple mid march. One has a large red comb, the other is light pink and very small. Any ideas?














Thanks everyone for your input, on this post and every other post. I really appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

One could be a leghorn and the other a white rock. Leghorns have bigger combs. From how the picture looks I don't think the one with the bigger comb is a rooster.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I kept going back and forth thinking that they were not the same breed. nj2wv, you are confirming what I was thinking but I'm not the best with hard feathered birds so someone like you needed to weigh in. I wondered too about sex but I'm with you, I don't see male in the one with the red comb.


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

I appreciate the replies. I started out with 4 from tractor supply. I got lucky and only one was a rooster (started crowing at 12 weeks!!!!) and the other three were hens, at least I thought so. 

So you all think it's two different breeds, even though I got them from the same bin? Ha. I thought they were white leghorns. They looked identical until about three weeks ago and I thought one matured sooner than the other. 

Thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

I had to get rid of the third white hen. My flock was getting too big for the back yard. A little too much poop on the patio.

I now have the two white hens, an Easter egger, a Rhode Island Red and a silver laced Wyandotte bantam. She is the sweetest of them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a much better pic of the other white, now maybe someone can tell you what it is.


----------

